

Facial-Recognition Tools Pose New Risk - d0ne
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903341404576480371062384798.html

======
d0ne
If you hit the pay-wall try this link and then clicking on the article from
there:

[http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&hl=en&gl=us&tb...](http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&hl=en&gl=us&tbm=nws&btnmeta_news_search=1&q=face-
id+technologie+#sclient=psy&hl=en&gl=us&tbm=nws&source=hp&q=face-
id+technology&pbx=1&oq=face-id+technology)

------
enf
Only in facial recognition would it be considered a breakthrough to have a 30%
chance of coming up with one successful match plus nine false positives! It's
kind of amazing how poorly this stuff still works.

